# Masi Strata Vita Uno MODDED



## Richstudio (Jul 20, 2005)

Picked up this 2017 Masi Strata Vita Uno, mostly for it's steel frame and potential for a bikepacking rig...

Full Deore 1x10 drivetrain (38t x 11-32), WTB asym i23 wheels, shimano mt200 brakes and well curated set of cockpit upgrades.


----------

